# How to clean ribbon cable



## Labarr15

i am having an issue with an lcd screen ribbon cable... i believe when iwas fixing it igot fingerprints on the connection area. so im just wondering how do i clean it?
thanks
labarr15


----------



## Labarr15

heres an image of an example of the ribbon cable


----------



## Basementgeek

I my self would just use Isopropyl (Rubbing) alcohol on a clean cotton cloth.

I have also heard people using Vodka to clean components if they did not have rubbing alcohol.

BG


----------

